# Dependences: How know what and to do?



## lcquerido (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi guys!

I'm very noob about BSD's and have some contact with Linux Mint and Manjaro. I want install de FreeBSD soon, but when I saw many videos about window managers I saw all installing the Xorg first. When I install some Linux distro before, it's look thas is transparent ou not needed. My question is: How FreeBSD work with dependences? In my mind, if I try "pkg install xfce", the SO must show me dependences before download and install. Am I wrong and the FreeBSD work different or is something that I don't know. 

Thank's for help and sorry by my basic english.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

Any dependencies will be automatically installed. And you will see a list of packages that are about to be installed beforehand.

Handbook: 4.4.3. Installing and Removing Packages

With regards to Xorg, if you install a window manager it will only depend on certain Xorg libraries. So you will not have a "complete" Xorg. That's why you need to install x11/xorg and configure it first, _then_ move to install a window manager of your choice. Similar to building a house, you need to make sure the foundation is done first, then build the house on top of that. 

Handbook: Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## lcquerido (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you. I'll read more about the system.


----------

